# sand key area of Clearwater



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

going to be in that area in a few days would like to know of a few spots to fish,I will be surf fishing and probably do some fishing over by the bridge that connects clearwater beach and sand key. Is the fishing good around there .


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

there are 3 piers in the park when you first cross the bridge into Sand Key,catch fish every time i go,also looks like a good place to surf fish too.good luck man!


----------



## fishflor (Jun 9, 2010)

At Sand Key, I've had some luck on the rocks from the start of the jetty east all the way to the Intracoastal side. The current can move pretty fast through the pass. Try a knocker rig with a 1-3oz egg sinker, 4-0 to 6-0 circle hook, and cutbait for redfish. For great year-round speckled trout action, drive 5min south to the Indian Rocks Causeway. Either side holds grassflats with numerous holes. Shrimp under a popping cork to keep the bait a few inches above the grass will provide lots of action. The specks take mirrolures readily and since they're made just down the road in Largo, you'll be supporting local business. Loves lures, which are also made locally, are essentially small plastic curly-tail or minnow tail jigs tied in tandem, also work great and can be used just like having bait under a popping cork. Check out the reports on capmel.com before you go. Also the TA Mahoney Reel Animals fishing show and the B3 Fishing show are weekly radio programs that give a wealth of info on west central florida fishing and the hosts are all local fishing guides. They both have websites. The word this year is that with the warm winter, it's basically a spring pattern already and the flats fishing has been hot the whole time. That was certainly the case when I went back home a few weeks ago. I caught dozens of nice sized specks along the Indian Rocks Causeway, mostly on Mirrolures. Good luck to you and post some reports/pics.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. Will keep you posted when I get down there.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. Will keep you posted when I get down there. Clean one do you pay to fish off the piers at sand key ?


----------

